# My pigeon hunting



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

I have been hunting lately there is a river down my rd. the pigeons love to go under the bridge. So Shane and I have A competition I’ve shoot 5 he shoot 3 we will see how win. Here’s 2 of my 5


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I got 3 this morning! But I don't have picture proof.....but hey! Neither do you!! And you already admitted that I got 3, so I would say I'm winning!! Just sayin...

Btw, good shooting. It kills me to say it....but your starting to give me a run for my money!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy! I know that they won't let ya get very close so I would guess you took some long shots. 
It that amber latex? Oh we're going to have to do something about that. LoL 
You guys look out for each other.


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey I haven’t gone hunting yet to day


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Giving Shane a run for his money.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

It looks like we have a game! I'll put $2usd per bird into the hat, which is like $18cad right? Winner takes all!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

The smart money is on the young buck.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I think we are all rooting for you IB!! Back in my boyhood, my aunt would take ours (bb guns) and make a meat pie. it had diced bird breasts carrots and potatoes and a rich dark brown gravy inside of a pie crust. Try it, it'll give you excuse to shoot more birds.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> It looks like we have a game! I'll put $2usd per bird into the hat, which is like $18cad right? Winner takes all!!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'm down Mo!!! Do you want us to send you the birds?!? They might get a bit taint by the time they get to you.


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

Does this count for anything


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Island made said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like we have a game! I'll put $2usd per bird into the hat, which is like $18cad right? Winner takes all!!
> ...


I ain't afraid of that RoadKill flavor!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The island boy. said:


> Does this count for anything


Sorry, no wings. Minus 2pts.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> The island boy. said:
> 
> 
> > Does this count for anything
> ...


 Come on


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

The island boy. said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > The island boy. said:
> ...


 ok u want to play rough i'm not sending you any of my pigeons


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The island boy. said:


> The island boy. said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


Sorry Bro. If you want to play with the big boys you gotta roll with the rules. Wings are wings, nuts are nuts.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I kinda thinking Shane getting schooled by little bro come on Shane let’s see some pics


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> The island boy. said:
> 
> 
> > Does this count for anything
> ...


Ok but I think he has wings


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> The island boy. said:
> 
> 
> > Does this count for anything
> ...


Ok but I think he has wings


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

The island boy. said:


> Does this count for anything


Yes. Brunswick stew!


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey Chris do u think my squirrel has wings


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

The island boy. said:


> Hey Chris do u think my squirrel has wings


Yea! It's a 'flying squirrel'.( see what I did there?)


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

treeman said:


> The island boy. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Chris do u think my squirrel has wings
> ...


good one haha


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The island boy. said:


> I have been hunting lately there is a river down my rd. the pigeons love to go under the bridge. So Shane and I have A competition I've shoot 5 he shoot 3 we will see how win. Here's 2 of my 5


What ammo u using for these guys and what is your average yardage ?

Thanks.

wll


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Good shooting guys keep them coming awesome ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The island boy. said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > The island boy. said:
> ...


Genetic modification. Either that or his has a buddy named Bullwinkle.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

wll said:


> The island boy. said:
> 
> 
> > I have been hunting lately there is a river down my rd. the pigeons love to go under the bridge. So Shane and I have A competition I've shoot 5 he shoot 3 we will see how win. Here's 2 of my 5
> ...


 marbles for ammo and 50 feet


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

treeman said:


> The island boy. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Chris do u think my squirrel has wings
> ...


bullwinkle's pal rocky


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The island boy. said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > The island boy. said:
> ...


Great, thank you for the info.

wll


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

wll said:


> The island boy. said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


Shooting up at birds on those girders with marbles, you are not worried about flying glass?


----------

